# Need Some Advice Please!!!!



## dsbray (Jan 7, 2010)

Ok, Long story short A friend of mine has a Brother in Law that Has a 2005 Bombardier 650 sport Quad yellow that he is needing to sell (Needs $$$ Fast) The only thing is that the machine has burnt up 2 CDI boxes and he doesn't know why and due to his situation doesn't have time or $$$ to fix it... I asked him how much as is and he said he would take a $1000.00 clear title etc... My Problem is I have no Experience with bombardier and don't what to honestly think???? :thinking: It sounds like a good price, I did see the machine and looks in good shape... Just looking for opinions, thoughts, concerns....
Thanks in Advance for any help with this...


----------



## hursteric (Oct 21, 2014)

Me personally i would pass. Just because electrical problems are a nightmare to figure out.


----------



## REDNEK (Feb 14, 2015)

buy it throw a cdi in it and sell it for 2500


----------

